# Vehicle battery linked to solar panel?



## bostin (Apr 4, 2010)

My 522 Van (2007) has 2 x 80w solar panels fitted, they do an excellent job of keeping the 2 x 80ah habitation batteries charged.

I have a suspicion that the solar panels trickle charge the vehicle (engine) battery as well in some way. It is always fully charged despite the alarm and radio etc drain.

What do you think?


Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well it is quite possible and you don't give any numbers to substantiate your suspicion. Why don't you stick a multimeter on your batteries and know for sure?

Dave


----------



## bostin (Apr 4, 2010)

OK Dave, there is a voltmeter on the control panel, the habitation batteries show 14v during the day, fully charged, the engine battery varies a bit between 12.5 to 13v but it is difficult to attribute this to the solar panels as the voltage swing is small and the sun comes out goes in etc.

At night the engine battery voltage drops to about 12.25v but that might be temperature related.

I just wondered what the usual set-up is, assuming there is a "usual" set-up.

Geoff


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

If you have a Schaudt Elektrobloc controller (usually fitted to Hymers) you could email them with the Elektrobloc model number and they will send you the operating instructions /wiring diagram - in English.

[email protected]

My 1999 m'h has the EBL 4-105 and the notes say that on Solar, only the habitation battery is charged, whereas on mains the vehicle battery gets a trickle 2 amps as well.

Perhaps your later model will trickle on solar as well ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*shchaudt*



Bobfiggis said:


> If you have a Schaudt Elektrobloc controller (usually fitted to Hymers) you could email them with the Elektrobloc model number and they will send you the operating instructions /wiring diagram - in English.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


And if you want it in a hurry, I have a copy I can email you, depending what model panel you have?

TM


----------



## bostin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: shchaudt*

And if you want it in a hurry, I have a copy I can email you, depending what model panel you have?

TM[/quote]

It's an EBL - 99 so if you have a circuit diagram/ instructions they would be most useful.

Geoff


----------



## bostin (Apr 4, 2010)

I have just done a search (I know, I know, should've done it first!)

Found this http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-46502.html

Also had a look at the EBL - 99 and it has the output from the solar panel regulator plugged into the appropriate (Socket 6?) socket.

So, this must mean according to the above post that I have solar charging for both the habitation and the vehicle battery. Whoooo!

I would still like a circuit diagram etc though, but I hope it never goes wrong!

Geoff


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

THE EBL-99 running of mains charges both vehicle and leisure battery. Connecting the output of a solar controller to the Elektroblock only charges the leisure battery.

However, Schaudt's own solar controller has an extra output for the vehicle battery, but this needs to be wired seperately.

There used to be a good post on here about a Hymer/Schaudt installation, but forgot where :roll: :roll:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

when you buy the schauldt's reg it comes with the wireing harness that is needed 

just unplug a couple of connectors on electrobloc add new loom then put old connectors into new bits then connect up solar panel

joe


----------

